# CMH Merit and Admissions 2012...Will You Get in?



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

how low do you think the cmh merit for mbbs will go? whats your merit?

i heard it went as low as 76% last year...but this year everyone says that the admissions will close at 80%...my cmh agreggate is 78.2 something and merit is in 450's..do you think i stand a chance? 

please help because i'm worried sick!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

don't fret so much. hundreds of applicants will leave their seats. just wait and watch


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> how low do you think the cmh merit for mbbs will go? whats your merit?
> 
> i heard it went as low as 76% last year...but this year everyone says that the admissions will close at 80%...my cmh agreggate is 78.2 something and merit is in 450's..do you think i stand a chance?
> 
> please help because i'm worried sick!


i think everyone is talking about government medical colleges cuz the lowest aggregate for applying for government medical colleges is 80%. last year cmh merit was 76% so this year they will increase to 77% max. its a private college after all.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah i figured that much out but my mum(she's a doctor) knows one of the professors there...she asked her about my chances and she said that the chances are that teh merit might stop at 400...it might not reach me...and thats not cool at all!

@ HAJRA...whats your cmh merit???

@ GHANI1992...did you get in? you are a foreign candidate right..?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

bkn, it's impossible for the merit to stop at 400. there are only 135 seats. hundreds will be leaving their seats. they'll include students with the highest merits. those students will be going to government schools on open merit.

yes i'm a foreign student and yes i got in. but i'm not going to attend CMH.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> yeah i figured that much out but my mum(she's a doctor) knows one of the professors there...she asked her about my chances and she said that the chances are that teh merit might stop at 400...it might not reach me...and thats not cool at all!
> 
> @ HAJRA...whats your cmh merit???
> 
> @ GHANI1992...did you get in? you are a foreign candidate right..?


my merit number is way below yours, in 500s. if what u say is right then............... oh well i just hope ghani1992 is right and they atleast consider students uptill merit number 600.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

if you have a CMH aggregate of at least 77.5% then you shouldn't worry


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

is the point 5 really necessary. i mean cant i relax at something around point one four? my uhs aggregate came out to be around 78 something but my pathetic fsc marks ruined my cmh aggregate cuz they r the ones with the highest weightage.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

don't worry Hajra, the merit won't increase so much above 76%


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks that helps a lot


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Hajra...i can't say...i'm worried because i only applied to cmh, fmh, skmc and shalimar...what if i don't get in ANY of those colleges!!! that would be devastating...i'm so paranoid...and i know my fsc marks ruined my whole agreggate...

@Ghani1992...you'd probably get into a government med college on foreigh seat ...is taht why you're not going to cmh?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

yes bkn, that's one reason why i'm not going to CMH. and now my mother tells me to stay in Lahore. and my 90% chances of government are in schools outside of Lahore. after some research, i've concluded that skzmdc is a better option for me. so i applied there on the foreign seat. that is the other reason why i won't be attending CMH. i was looking forward to attending a nice government school but my mother doesn't want me to dorm. i also applied to aimc for self-finance and i hope i get in there even though my chances are low. my skzmdc aggregate is 77.96% and self-finance aggregate is 76.64%.

what is your uhs aggregate?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

@bkn.....same here i am worried sick by now....cmh is taking too long and fmh..... i dont know what happened with this college.its result was supposed to be on 15th but on the phone they say call us after 24th. i am going to fmh tommorrow. and i think u shouldnt worry about shalamar. i was reading a post here that its closing merit last year was around 73%. u will definitely get a seat there.


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have heard that cmh people call 25 students per day, they are very slow


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Hajra...

i know right..this is so depressing...i also think that i'll get into shalamar but my parents are really worried because i'm their only daughter(two brothers  ) so they wanted me to attend the best college...i couldnt get into a government one..and i feel so guilty for not fulfilling my parents' wishes...if ONLY i had gotten better marks in fsc but fsc was like the weirdest thing to happen to me...so now they want the best private medical college and even THAT seems out of reach...! and please plaese do stay in touch with me because our cases are quite similar... post here whatever the fmh people tell you ok...thanks 

@Ghani1992...

my uhs agreggate turns out to be 79%.......IA you will get in AIMC because not many foreign people apply...


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

@bkn. sure i will stay in touch insha Allah. and my case is approximately the same. i am the eldest daughter and so the first one to reach the phase of a professional career. my parents were really expecting too much of me and i let them down so badly. the reason is also fsc. i just wish that i get selected in cmh. 

@m273. thank u for sharing this information. it really helps but still dont u think that they are too dead slow to be calling 25 students per day and which category of students are they calling these days? the locals or the expatriates? and if locals then are they calling people with mbbs as first priority or the people with bds as 1st priority?


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> @ Hajra...
> 
> i know right..this is so depressing...i also think that i'll get into shalamar but my parents are really worried because i'm their only daughter(two brothers  ) so they wanted me to attend the best college...i couldnt get into a government one..and i feel so guilty for not fulfilling my parents' wishes...if ONLY i had gotten better marks in fsc but fsc was like the weirdest thing to happen to me...so now they want the best private medical college and even THAT seems out of reach...! and please plaese do stay in touch with me because our cases are quite similar... post here whatever the fmh people tell you ok...thanks
> 
> ...


Sounds sooo like my story  i got 1000 marks in natric 906 in fsc and 825 in mcat ! My aggregate is 79.97 % ! And my cmh merit number is 401 my chances there and in fmh ! Plz @hajra and @bkn let me knw if u get any information regarding fmh or cmh and shalamar ! And one more question is shalamar going to take interview before 31st ? Or not ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@imran786...your merit is waay above mine...and i have heard that shalamar will start conducting interviews in october...about fmh and cmh...i don't know  IA everything will be okay


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Actually there are many foreigners who apply each year. Aimc and k.e are among the hardest to get into even through the self-fi?ance scheme. My chances are much higher for rmc/NMc/PMC and every other school with a lower merit.
inshAllah we will all get into the med school which is best for us


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

@Hajra yes locals with mmbs as first priority and it looks like ur post made CMH people realize that they were going very slow. lol. Actually i called cmh today and asked about mbbs merit number etc. they informed me that 175 students have been called 4 interviews till now and that now they have started calling 50 students per day and from now on they will b calling 50 students not 25. (and if im wrong, do not blame me  coz thats what they told me)


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

@m273........LOL if i knew the effectiveness of my post i would have written this post earlier to save us all from the tension. anyways thanks a lot for this information and i hope u r right cuz i cant take it anymore......... i just want to know if i am in or not and be rid of the suspense. anyways about fmh unfortunately i couldnt go today i'll be going day after tomorrow. in the meantime if any of you go there please let me know what they said.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@Hajra...did you go to fmh? what did they say?


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

CMH news update! 
225 candidates have been called for interviews till now.....


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

```
CMH news update! 
225 candidates have been called for interviews till now.....
```
whoa really.............??? any idea how many of them have paid their dues....?? thanks a lot!! and please please do keep posting updates...


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL. I aint any reporter! JK
sure i will post it whenever I get 2 know.


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

By the way instead of calling them we can also calculate it ourselves by adding 50 and excluding saturdays and sundays. But definately for EXACT number we have 2 ask them...lets hope for the best


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> @Hajra...did you go to fmh? what did they say?


no i couldnt..... i'll go there tommorow.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Is the F.s.c marks mattering a lot in the entry test ?? what, if we got 70%+ marks in the F.s.c.And if so, how much marks should be there in the medical entry test ?? For getting admission in a good Government Medical College ??:?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

fsc marks carry 40% weightage in our aggregate so they do matter a lot. so in order to score a good aggregate u will have to work a lot harder in mcat to score a good aggregate. if u can give improvement papers then also consider it.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

m273 said:


> By the way instead of calling them we can also calculate it ourselves by adding 50 and excluding saturdays and sundays. But definately for EXACT number we have 2 ask them...lets hope for the best


whats your merit number????
cmh agreggate?


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

it's 436 with cmh agregate 78.413%
what about u?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

m273 said:


> it's 436 with cmh agregate 78.413%
> what about u?


mine is 78.2% something.....

i got a call from fmh today...tomorrow is the interview....


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

*Zomgihastagivetitle?!*

.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Have they stopped calling kids for interviews ? :S I dont see any official merit list on their website or the list of selected candidates :S 
Whats the closing merit of this year? I had a CMH aggregate of 78.6 and got no call


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Have they stopped calling kids for interviews ? :S I dont see any official merit list on their website or the list of selected candidates :S
> Whats the closing merit of this year? I had a CMH aggregate of 78.6 and got no call


forget cmh. my aggregate is around 79%...no call...i called them yesterday..they told me for now they've only called 275 people and their seats are FULL...so try somewhere else now


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

do not choose cmh...i denied to get admission in cmh after giving interview....the students and teachers there treat u like a dog if u r not the son of a colonel or army member...but if u belong to army family then u should go there....but if not then please do not join cmh...ur life will be ruined,,and u will suffer from inferiority complex...so plz


----------



## andaleeb (Sep 24, 2013)

*CMH*

I have 80% equivalence according to IBCC ( i did O-lvls) and i have 71% in FSC i.e an A grade but i did extremely pathctic in MCAT and my aggregate is 60% maximum.
i have good result in fsc and o-lvls but not in mcat 
Do i have any chance of getting admission in CMH or LMDC or FMH in MBBS or even in BDS?
I AM WORRIED SICK or WILL DIE OF TENSION


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

You might miss out on CMH and FMH, LMDC is a possibility though!


----------



## andaleeb (Sep 24, 2013)

Even LMDC is a possibility?  
Not sure of this too? 

- - - Updated - - -

what about Avecina?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I mean you have a strong chance in LMDC and Avicenna [though i would advise you against the latter], you might be asked for donations though. FMH is about 70/30 against your favor, and CMH closed on 82% last year as far as I know


----------



## andaleeb (Sep 24, 2013)

*relief
Avicenna is it a good university?


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi there! Need help. 
Matric: 86%
Fsc: 77%
Mcat: 60%
Total Agg: 70%
Any chance in LMDC or Shalmar or anyyy other private med college? 

- - - Updated - - -

And if agg is 69% then is there a possibility in LMDC?


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

me too need to know about merit of private colleges .


----------



## andaleeb (Sep 24, 2013)

yes you can relax
you have a strong chance in lmdc


----------



## Ava Pakistanii (Sep 22, 2013)

andaleeb said:


> yes you can relax
> you have a strong chance in lmdc


So people with a merit above 70% have a chance in like..say, LMDC? As in BDS?


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed! 
Lets hope for the best.

- - - Updated - - -

My scores just went down like water from a mountain.
I had 90% in 9th, then 86% in total matric, 77% in fsc, and I got down to 60% in Mcat!!!!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar's merit was never 73%. Lol. Whoever thinks so, is making a fool of themselves, last year the merit closed at around 80% with some students getting last roll number in high 79%'s. And, this year it will increase.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*CMH Merit and Admissions 2012...Will You Get*



> *FZZR said:*
> 
> Hi there! Need help.
> 
> ...


*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*

Not in Shalamar, but you should apply for BDS in CMH & FMH and, LMDC for MBBS.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes. I have all my hopes with LMDC right now. I don't want to study BDS in private. I've heard it's not that good (in private). I'll go with mbbs InshAllah!


----------



## andaleeb (Sep 24, 2013)

yaar does anyone know abt fmh's entry test? syllabus or sth coz i suck at chemistry


----------



## Zari (Sep 26, 2013)

what was the last's year Cmh merit for BDS ?


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, I went there yesterday. Their forms are available right now, and last submission date is 5th Oct. Forms are available online if you buy the prospectus and scratch your form no. written on its back. And test and interview would be after 5th. According to Uhs syllabus.

- - - Updated - - -

@Andaleeb.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wat is cmh merit no.?? My uhs agregate is 71.6% will i get admisn in any of da private med clg?? Plz help me im very desperatd


----------



## andaleeb (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay so i am getting shocks and shocks and shocks 

O-lvls equivalence 80%
FSC 71%
UHS entry test 49%
Total Aggregate 61% 

ANY chance of me to get in LMDC or FMH in MMBS or BDS? 

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

yes you can get in FMH, SHALIMAR and LMDC 
and BDS in CMH
I am sure 
dont worry


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

andaleeb said:


> Okay so i am getting shocks and shocks and shocks
> 
> O-lvls equivalence 80%
> FSC 71%
> ...


Shalamar is out of reach for anyone below 79% by all means. Merit is expected to close at more than 80% this year if, stats of UHS Merit remains the same. Pretty much everyone has a chance at CMH and FMH, provided they perform well in their entry tests. But, Shalamar takes only the UHS aggregate into account.

- - - Updated - - -

If UHS Merit increases, Shalamar's automatically increases. Last year it had 80% (UHS Aggregate) merit. This year, it is bound to become higher.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I just wanted to knw abt mbbs in cmh n shareef... i dont wanna go anywhere else


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, buddy you need to go check out other places, because CMH and Sharif's MBBS merit is higher than your aggregate. You have a shot in CMH BDS Only, if you do well in their entry test. And, Sharif might offer a BDS seat to you too. Shalamar and SKZMDC are way higher in merit, so forget about them. FMH might take you in BDS too. For top tier MBBS programs, your aggregate seem quite low. 

If you're interested in MBBS, you might want to take a look at the lower end. Avicenna, Continental or RLMC maybe.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wat abt lmdc???

- - - Updated - - -

Masterh can u plz give me idea abt mbbs prvt clds last y closing merit?? Plz im very cnfused just give me an idea n do rply me


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

With your aggregate, you should focus on RLMC, Avicenna, Continental, Rahbar and UOL, if you want to get into MBBS.


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

hey i didnt know how to make a new thread...this is soo confusing.so i just found thsi thread which is linked with CMH admissions...i wanted to ask do i have a chance in CMH ...i have 82.1% aggregate...but i called cmh and they were saying that last year merit was 84%..i am confused...help?

- - - Updated - - -

:? oh and if you want my detail result...
i have 950 in fsc
900 in mcat
and i have done olevls sooo 709/900 is my equivalence


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Funny, because 84% was government medical college merit. Actually, CMH takes their own Entry Test, which has nearly 13% weightage in their admission formula. In short, anyone above 75% in UHS having scored well in CMH's own Entry Test has a good chance of getting in. 

According to UHS Merit/Aggregate, Shalamar had the highest merit.


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

i am not really fond of shalimar...like when names like CMH and FMH comes...evryone has a fairly good idea that these are good medical colleges ....shalimar >>> not soo much
and YES i was shocked too..but thats what CMH people said... :\


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You're a bit outdated in information, lady. FMH has gone down pretty low. It's a known fact. And, Shalamar is better than CMH, in many terms. Everyone knows that, Shalamar is top tier, has a pretty low acceptance rate (highest merit) and, one of the best in Pakistan. Maybe, you don't know anything about Shalamar. It's relatively newer, but it has the highest merit according to UHS Aggregate, today. Plus, the quality of education & facilities are better than any Private Sector Medical College in Punjab. And, even in terms of popularity, CMH & Shalamar are equivalent. FMH has been out of league for years now. Nevertheless, you should opt for what you like.  

Do well in their Entry Tests (CMH & FMH), if you want a seat.

If you need information on life in Shalamar, I suggest you see this FB page https://www.facebook.com/shalamarians.official. It's managed by Admin and Students.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

*cough Shifa cough*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

_Haha _:woot:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Just called CMH, their representative said the test will be on the 9th not the 10th, so perhaps there wont be a clash with FMDC after all.


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

see mr,no offence but i HAVE done my research before posting my comment...so here is the thing my sister is currently studying in AIMC...and she told me that CMH was pretty high on the list...when it involves the result..go check the PROF results...sorry to say but i ddnt see shalimar on the top of the list...yeah i saw CMH fr sure at 90% result rate...and FMH on 89%....you can google the result yourself...


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

masterh said:


> You're a bit outdated in information, lady. FMH has gone down pretty low. It's a known fact. And, Shalamar is better than CMH, in many terms. Everyone knows that, Shalamar is top tier, has a pretty low acceptance rate (highest merit) and, one of the best in Pakistan. Maybe, you don't know anything about Shalamar. It's relatively newer, but it has the highest merit according to UHS Aggregate, today. Plus, the quality of education & facilities are better than any Private Sector Medical College in Punjab. And, even in terms of popularity, CMH & Shalamar are equivalent. FMH has been out of league for years now. Nevertheless, you should opt for what you like.
> 
> Do well in their Entry Tests (CMH & FMH), if you want a seat.
> 
> If you need information on life in Shalamar, I suggest you see this FB page https://www.facebook.com/shalamarians.official. It's managed by Admin and Students.


R the admissions in CMH open? if yes then tell me plz and also give me info about all the privates that have opened their admissions plus tell their last dates too....


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

maida malik said:


> see mr,no offence but i HAVE done my research before posting my comment...so here is the thing my sister is currently studying in AIMC...and she told me that CMH was pretty high on the list...when it involves the result..go check the PROF results...sorry to say but i ddnt see shalimar on the top of the list...yeah i saw CMH fr sure at 90% result rate...and FMH on 89%....you can google the result yourself...


You didn't see Shalamar on the list, because the senior class is in 4th Year and you must be checking the result, in which Shalamar's students didn't even appear yet. So, you need to check the prof results till 2nd Professional MBBS (3rd Year). Your sister must be a senior in final year or so, that's why she doesn't know. Because, maybe Shalamar wasn't even there when she got in. Let me feed you on some prof results. 

- - - Updated - - -

So Miss Maida, I am going to show you what I am saying with proof here, that Shalamar indeed has the best results too. And, I am going to show you the recent results. The LATEST ONE'S actually in which Shalamar competed, so that you clear any doubt you have.  

http://uhs.edu.pk/images/2mbbsa12.jpg
^ This is the result of Second Professional MBBS 2012 (Shalamar's Senior Most Class). Shalamar's student Iqra Arshad got the first position, while the overall class got 78% (It is written 76.83% but, with 3 R.L results, which came out PASSED, the notification of changed result percentage also came along, it's 78%). However, your CMH got 74% and FMH got 80% with no position. CLEAR!

http://uhs.edu.pk/images/1mbbsa12.jpg
^ This is the result of First Professional Part 2 MBBS, 2012 (Shalamar's 2nd Batch). Shalamar got 96% overall pass rate. CMH stood at 88% and FMH at 97%.

http://uhs.edu.pk/images/1stmbbsp212.jpg
^ This is the result of First Professional Part 1 MBBS, 2012 (Shalamar's 3rd Batch). Shalamar got 96% (with 1 R.L which came out passed), CMH got 91% and FMH got 89%.

Look at the consistency of Shalamar. Told you, you were a bit outdated in your knowledge. 

Now let me show you the results of the year before the last one 2011, the only two exams in which students of Shalamar appeared.

http://goo.gl/w85S3G
^ This is 2011's result of First Prof (Part 2) - Senior Most Batch of Shalamar: Shalamar got 91% and Iqra Arshad got 1st Position. CMH got 93% and FMH got 68%. 

In 2011, Shalamar's results were declared abbreviated as SHMD (Shalamar Hospital Medical Dental - crap! and SMDC was Sharif, the next year they preferred to declare the results by the complete names) 

http://goo.gl/tMRoMJ
^ This is 2011's First Professional Part 1 (Shalamar 2nd Batch). SHMD - Shalamar got 97%, CMH got 91.49% and FMH got 70%.

Then, there was one result in which Shalamar got 99% result in 1st Professional MBBS. Can't find that result on the internet though. 

And, now if my dear sister, you combine all the scores and put them side by side, Shalamar has been the most consistent, Alhumdolilah and tops both CMH & FMH in terms of results, from the time, it has been in the game. And, when I said, Shalamar is better than any, I meant it. And, I just gave you the proof as well. 

Have a good day.

- - - Updated - - -

And, easy lady! Don't tell me to go and search google for Prof. results. :woot: I am an MBBS student, Alhumdolilah and, I have gone through the actual profs, multiple times now. 

So, maybe your research is actually outdated, and dated around the time when Shalamar wasn't even there in the first place. 

- - - Updated - - -

And, you know the fun fact is that, Shalamar/SHMD has beaten AIMC in the result percentages in 4 out of 5 of these results too, or since Shalamar's students have been giving Profs.  Alhumdolilah

- - - Updated - - -

And the last thing, UHS doesn't compile results in the rank of result percentages, and gives them out numbered in alphabetic order. So, neither CMH nor FMH is on top of any list and hey, even Shalamar isn't on top of any list. It's AIMC on top because it starts with an "A", and maybe, you didn't even see any list, before this. 

Anyways, best wishes to you. May you have the best of the both worlds. 

- - - Updated - - -

Compare Shalamar's results and the positions, it has been getting to any other private medical college too, you'll know, why it's ranked so high up.

- - - Updated - - -

And, that's why Shalamar has become the best medical college in just, 4 years of its existence, Alhumdolilah.


----------

